# Your favorite Spyro game



## Torin_Darkflight (Jun 29, 2006)

Plain and simple: for those who like Spyro, what is your favorite game from the series?

Personally, I only have real experience with the original trilogy (I've tried playing the GBA version of Attack of the Rhynocs, but kinda got bored with it). Although I've heard many times the newer (Post-PS1) games aren't as good as the original trilogy, I still wish I could play them, at the very least so I can see more of sexy sexy Spyro (I have a huge crush on him right now), especially in the improved graphics.

Anyway, I'm babbling...for the Spyro games I HAVE played, I'm tempted to say Ripto's Rage (Spyro 2 in the original trilogy) is my favorite, with Year of the Dragon (Spyro 3) a very close second, and the first Spyro the Dragon third. It's always fun to unlock the permanent fireball at the end of Ripto's Rage, then play through it again with that power.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd say the second one was my favourite.  It was nice to get a new voice for Spyro. ^-^

IMO, it was before the series started to get redundant.


----------



## Zippo (Jun 29, 2006)

Im shooting for spyro 3 for the PSX given the graphics and gameplay/worlds. then the first one as its the only one I actually beat. :3 then 2, given not a really good sequal. I still play them using legal ISO's of my disc backups through ePSXe with my PS2 controller once in a while. I about died when I went to universal in hollywood and saw someone in a suit of him, rather well done too. :3

-Z


----------



## Captain Oz (Jun 30, 2006)

Spyro 2 all the way.  The game was short (I beat it the first time in one day) but I could replay that game forever and not get tired of it.  However the newest ones... dear god they gave him a squeaky 5 year old's voice.  He's no longer the smooth Fonz dragon, made me almost cry when I heard it and I have to play the game in mute.


----------



## Tikara (Jul 2, 2006)

Oooh.. hard desision... Spyro: Year of the Dragon was the first one I've played, then I went into the other games.. I have to say the original trilogy for PS1... I always enjoyed Spyro 1, being you can go through each level and get 100% of everything without going back on the first try. The newer games like Enter the DragonFly and the GBA games were kind of short if you ask me..


----------



## benanderson (Jul 12, 2006)

The first one, mainly because it's the only one I have. XD Although Spyro 2 was supposed to be good. But still... spyro 1 for me.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 14, 2006)

What about Spyro: A Hero's Tail. I thought that was quite fun, cute and innocent too, which I love in a game. Though year of the Dragon, I enjoyed too.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, i never really played the other Spyro games apart the first 3 PS1 games. I do know from trying one of the GBA Spyro games that the top down look is not fun.

I should say, part 2 or 3 from Spyro are my fav. I think i played Year Of The Dragon more though.


----------



## Kattywampus (Jul 17, 2006)

Anything except those crappy GBA ones.
That game wasn't meant to be played that tiny with those controls, with those angles.


----------



## Cyberskunk (Jul 17, 2006)

I only played the first three games, but of those, I may possibly have liked the third one best because of the cultural reference jokes and variations in play, such as the monkey doing a FPS and the Lara Croft as a mouse. Even though I enjoyed playing the games, they tended to make me queasy because of all the rushing around I did.


----------



## chrysolithos (Jul 19, 2006)

The first Spyro is what got me into console gaming. But once Insomniac stopped doing them (first three), I found them buggy and lame. Ratchet and Clunk are good, but I do miss Spyro.


----------



## Sarakazi (Jul 19, 2006)

Spyro is one of my favorite video game series. I like all three of the original Playstation games, and I've beaten them all dozens of times. Enter the Dragon for Playstation 2 was okay, but the graphics were horrible in my opinion. A Hero's Tail is great, though I've never beaten it, because my memory card always goes corrupt. XP The GameBoy Advance ones are horrible. I had Season of Flame and Season of Ice, and eventually sold them, because I hated them so much. A Hero's Tail could be my favorite if I ever get around to beating it.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Jul 21, 2006)

Spyro 3 was my favourite, due to the other playable characters. Never played any of the GBA ones. On the PS2, Enter the Dragon was pretty average but A Hero's Tail was good.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 8, 2008)

i like so far  The legend of spyro eternal night  and the one before it...  tho the  one   soon to come out looks  like it will be AWESOME


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 8, 2008)

Original trillogy... man i wish they'd make games like those again (and no not the shitty ones not made by insomniac)... i'd even have a s***load of ideas how a new game could be made that's more true to the originals

EDIT: I also dont like the elgend series at all, it's like everything has to hit the dark, deep and serious corner at some point, old spyro games where just fun... oh yea and i hat combat systems in jump n run games


----------



## Snickers (Jul 8, 2008)

2nd one was my fave.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 8, 2008)

Torin_Darkflight said:


> Plain and simple: for those who like Spyro, what is your favorite game from the series?
> 
> Personally, I only have real experience with the original trilogy (I've tried playing the GBA version of Attack of the Rhynocs, but kinda got bored with it). Although I've heard many times the newer (Post-PS1) games aren't as good as the original trilogy, I still wish I could play them, at the very least so I can see more of sexy sexy Spyro (I have a huge crush on him right now), especially in the improved graphics.
> 
> Anyway, I'm babbling...for the Spyro games I HAVE played, I'm tempted to say Ripto's Rage (Spyro 2 in the original trilogy) is my favorite, with Year of the Dragon (Spyro 3) a very close second, and the first Spyro the Dragon third. It's always fun to unlock the permanent fireball at the end of Ripto's Rage, then play through it again with that power.



xD I've only really played the original Insomniac games too.

Anyways, I'm gonna go with the third game. I can't remember the name, but I loved it. <3


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 8, 2008)

The first game has a special place in my heart. It was my first game on the playstation and it was first game that I completely finished.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2008)

Torin_Darkflight said:


> Plain and simple: for those who like Spyro, what is your favorite game from the series?
> 
> Personally, I only have real experience with the original trilogy (I've tried playing the GBA version of Attack of the Rhynocs, but kinda got bored with it). Although I've heard many times the newer (Post-PS1) games aren't as good as the original trilogy, I still wish I could play them, at the very least so I can see more of sexy sexy Spyro (I have a huge crush on him right now), especially in the improved graphics.
> 
> Anyway, I'm babbling...for the Spyro games I HAVE played, I'm tempted to say Ripto's Rage (Spyro 2 in the original trilogy) is my favorite, with Year of the Dragon (Spyro 3) a very close second, and the first Spyro the Dragon third. It's always fun to unlock the permanent fireball at the end of Ripto's Rage, then play through it again with that power.





WhiteHowl said:


> The first game has a special place in my heart. It was my first game on the playstation and it was first game that I completely finished.



My first games were A Bug's Life and some demo disk with a bunch of games that I accidentally broke in half the day I got it. x.x


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 9, 2008)

I haven't played any of the newer ones but I'd have to say that Ripto's Rage (#2) was by far my favorite


----------



## Kajet (Jul 9, 2008)

I say the first three like a bunch of other people here, I'd have to say that my favorite is either the first or second though, sure you didn't get any powerups for an entire new game in the first one but I like how it for the most part stayed with a theme with the levels in every land, lends a more immersive feel i think.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 9, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> The first game has a special place in my heart. It was my first game on the playstation and it was first game that I completely finished.


Come to think of it, the original Spyro was the reason I got a PSX in the first place.

2nd original Spyro game was also my favorite.  The third one . . I didn't like the loading times for cutscenes, but it was nice aside from that.  A Hero's Tail was okay, but arrived far too late to be of any more value.


----------



## powerwilliams1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wasn't there a Spyro collection released for the PSX with all the Spyro  games? Either way, you should pick up Spyro 2 or Spyro: Year of the  Dragon. Both games are excellent. Spyro 2 is generally considered the  best of the series, but Year of the Dragon is essentially more of the  same which can be a good thing especially if you've never experienced  the second one.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Of course, Spyro 1. "So, what do you think of this Gnasty Gnork character?" I think the franchise fell apart after Year of the Dragon.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone remember that swamp themed level in Spyro 1 that had the almost impossable to reach area that you had to use turbo ramps and gliding to reach?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 24, 2011)

powerwilliams1 said:


> Wasn't there a Spyro collection released for the PSX with all the Spyro  games? Either way, you should pick up Spyro 2 or Spyro: Year of the  Dragon. Both games are excellent. Spyro 2 is generally considered the  best of the series, but Year of the Dragon is essentially more of the  same which can be a good thing especially if you've never experienced  the second one.


 
For gods sake, PLEASE stop necroing threads.

Spyro 1 and 3. k.


----------



## cad (Mar 24, 2011)

I love the first Spyro game, I love the second one to death, I love the third one _beyond_ death. As have been said, after the 3:rd game the series fell apart and was stripped from everything that made the first 3 games so good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2011)

powerwilliams1 said:


> Wasn't there a Spyro collection released for the PSX with all the Spyro  games? Either way, you should pick up Spyro 2 or Spyro: Year of the  Dragon. Both games are excellent. Spyro 2 is generally considered the  best of the series, but Year of the Dragon is essentially more of the  same which can be a good thing especially if you've never experienced  the second one.


 You just _had to_ necro this topic, Didn't you?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Anyone remember that swamp themed level in Spyro 1 that had the almost impossable to reach area that you had to use turbo ramps and gliding to reach?


 
That level was the biggest pain in the fucking ass out of any game I've ever played. By far.

Here's the level for those of you who had the pleasure of never playing it
[yt]75ajKi7VyYU[/yt]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 24, 2011)

I liked the first one ^_^ I thought it was soo cute but some levels are such a pain


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 24, 2011)

Has to be the only one I 100 percented.  Spyro 3.


----------

